# snapper stream



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Got my alligator and common snappers together in this little arrangement w/ some baby guppies. They seem to be loving it.
Just set this up for like $40 if you count everything.

View attachment 57478


View attachment 57479


sterilite container 30" x 18" x 6" $7.99 @ target
fluval 4 int.l filter appx. $18.00 @ pesolutions.com
gravel or sand > $5.00 @ LFS
various clean stones
decos appx. $10.00


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Got my alligator and common snappers together










not a good idea.. you should separate them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

is there anywhere they can get competely out of the water?

I always wonder how long people keep them, and where they go when they are bored of them or get too big. What are your plans?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I plant to seperate them soon, this is only temporary. I just set this up a couple days ago, so I'm still tinkering w/ it. The turtles are very small right now and my plans for the future are to keep them in larger tanks. I don't think I can get bored of them, they are very neat animals. I've kept turtles before when I was younger, now I have the ability to keep them happy and healthy. Some people don't agree that they should be kept as pets, I do.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

nice temporary setup... just be careful, and separate them as soon you can.
What kind of light are you using ?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a 60 watt (I think) bulb, sunlight from a window. There's also flourescent light hanging above a fishtank next to it. nothing special


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

if you can get a Flood light for about $3/$6.00 from a hardware store like home depot, And they do the same or better work than a reptile UV bulb.

Carnivoro


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

i dont see anything


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

you will have a beter time watching the common snapper the alligator snapper will hardly move when it gets bigger. i had 2 50pd common snappers in a 150 gallon cattle trough and had one alligator snapper in a 50 gallon setup.dont get used to the spikes on the common snappers shell they will mostly go away when it gets bigger and they make awsome pets


----------

